# 2015 Shallow Sport Owners Tournament



## FishyLady (Dec 18, 2014)

*We are busily planning our 15th Annual Shallow Sport Owners Tournament!

The dates for this years tournament will be May 15th and 16th, be sure to mark it on your calendars!

This year we have some exciting news to share!

First off, we are finalizing the application and criteria for the first year of awarding the Shallow Sport college scholarships. We raised enough money at last year's tournament to provide two scholarships to members of our Shallow Sport family! The application process will open up March 1st and the winners will be awarded at this year's tournament May 16th. If you or anyone you know is interested in applying, we will be posting the link to the website and application next week.

Secondly, We are FINALLY going to be able to give away a boat at this year's tournament! Every registered angler (except minors) will have one entry into the boat raffle. Trophy winners will have additional entries and there will be a limited # of tickets sold only at the event for a chance to win a brand new 18' Shallow Sport w/ Yamaha F115 and McClain trailer!

We look forward to seeing you there!*


----------



## FishyLady (Dec 18, 2014)

All 2500+ Brochures and entry forms have been mailed out to all of our registered owners in Texas! Make sure to keep and eye on the mail or if you want to beat the rush, download your own copy at

http://www.shallowsportboats.com/owners-tournament/


----------



## FishyLady (Dec 18, 2014)

We would like to say a huge THANK YOU to all of our Shallow Sport family that came out this weekend! Thanks to you, this even was a huge success!

Make sure you check out our Facebook photo album to see all the pictures that were taken. (Huge thanks to our photographer Jennifer Scanlan who managed to get over 1100 pictures!!!)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Shallow-Sport-Boats/120205324681742

I also would like to post the results for our first ever Shallow Sport Scholarship as well as our Boat Raffle.

This year we were able to give three scholarships away. 
Congratulations to Bailey Dunks, William Schnabl, and Michael Curry!

This year was also the first year to give away an 18' Classic! 
Congratulations to Ashley Helm!!

We cant wait to see you all again soon!


----------

